

Rodeo – A data-centric IDE for Python - huckfinn
https://github.com/yhat/rodeo

======
caseyf7
This looks great, but they really should give some credit to R-studio.
R-studio clearly inspired them more than SublimeText and Eclipse.

\- "It's heavily inspired by great projects like Sublime Text and Eclipse."

~~~
mhuffman
This IDE looks practically identical (even using the same tab names!) to
RStudio.

It seems a bit disingenuous of op to not mention such a glaring copy. Not that
it is an issue, the creator of RStudio seems pretty chill ... but still.

------
sputknick
Rodeo, like RStudio is built on the ACE editor. This is why they look the
same, not because it is a "copy" of RStudio. Plus they fulfill the same
function; so they are bound to look very similar.

------
ngoldbaum
I'm excited about this as an alternative to the IPython notebook, but with
more of an IDE feel. This means the notebook can focus on what it's good at
without adding more IDE-like features.

~~~
collyw
IPython notebook looks great for what it does, ideal for scientists who need
one off scripts and be able to show their working, but that and the rise in
online IDE's seem like a step backwards for a serious developer. They are
great for getting started, but are seriously lacking in other areas.

------
eivarv
This looks really interesting (not to mention aesthetically appealing)!

In what situation would Rodeo be more appropriate than, say Spyder [0] or
other native applications, and how do they differ in terms of functionality?

[0]: [https://github.com/spyder-ide/spyder](https://github.com/spyder-
ide/spyder)

------
cruig
Looks exactly like R Studio... but browser-based.

~~~
wodenokoto
I would have said spyder, since that's the de facto Python IDE for data
science.

But aren't both really just matlab?

~~~
est
Matlab and ipython notebook are totally different things

~~~
wodenokoto
Nobody mentioned notebook in this thread. Maybe you clicked reply the wrong
place? Spyder is the Python IDE that takes after matlab, not ipython notebook.

~~~
scott_karana
Nobody said it in this thread, but it _was_ stated in the article:

> You can think of it as an alternative UI to the notebook for the IPython
> Kernel

------
bischofs
Getting a connection refused when I run it locally...

